# The Central Scene (Magazine)



## nutty (Aug 1, 2007)

*The Central Scene (North & Central American Cichlid Keeping)*

A new series of magazines dedicated to the wonderful world of North & Central American Cichlid Keeping.

I hope you enjoy them, please subscribe and rate.

You can view both copies by visiting the blog: http: http://centralscenemagazine.blogspot.co.uk/

Or follow the links above each magazine cover.

Issue 1

http://issuu.com/nuttycichlids/docs/the_central_scene_1










Issue 2










Lee.
http://issuu.com/nuttycichlids/docs/the_central_scene_2


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Very well put together. I am extremely impressed pat yourself on the back with the way it was put together. I really loved the photography.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

Good read and great pictures! A must-read for cichlid enthusiasts!


----------



## nutty (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, appreciate it.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Is this magazine something that will be published regularly. Nutty is this your personal project. I would really like to support it.


----------



## nutty (Aug 1, 2007)

smitty said:


> Is this magazine something that will be published regularly. Nutty is this your personal project. I would really like to support it.


Yes this is a personal project that I wanted to share with like minded keepers. The idea mainly came from the frustration of not having decent coverage of centrals in mainstream magazines like PFK who are biased towards African cichlids and discus. The amount of articles about "discus are dead easy" can become repetitive. :?

I'm not sure how it will all pan out, as the project was planned for a short series of magazines only. It was a magazine just covering the basics of CA cichlid keeping and highlighting a few popular species and aquascaping ideas. The future of the project depends on how popular the publication is. 

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## skwerl (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks, Lee. I founnd the biotope information especially interesting. Great pictures also!


----------



## CONRAM (Jan 22, 2004)

I think this looks absolutely fanatastic. I love Central American Cichlids, this is a must read if you are CA Cichlid Enthusiast.

Best regards,
Ron


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Very well done Lee! A great read and your aquariums are amazing. Worth it just to see the pics of your setups. Hope this takes off for you.


----------



## nutty (Aug 1, 2007)

Issue 3 is available to read. :thumb:

http://issuu.com/nuttycichlids/docs/central_scene_3_new


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Great read and awesome pictures as usual! :thumb:


----------



## skwerl (Mar 2, 2011)

Yay! I can't wait to read it!


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

Very good job on this magazine. It has great pics and info.


----------



## igotaducky (Aug 14, 2012)

Great job! I had stumbled across your site a few weeks ago and already read through issues 1 & 2. I'm glad you've continued on with a 3rd issue! I just recently got into cichlids after rescuing some fish from a neglectful room mate and have found it hard to research CA cichlids as most of the information seems to be geared towards Africans.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## VeraKeisey (Nov 10, 2012)

Awesome. Very good job on this magazine that has great pics and info. Thanks for your sharing.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Will this be available hard copy/subscription? Looks like well worth having in hard copy.


----------



## nutty (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks all for the support, please rate and subscribe if possible to keep the profile of the publication high. :thumb:

Issue 4 should hopefully be published the beginning of the new year.

@Jake, I would dearly love to publish the magazine as a hard copy, but unfortunately the cost is too high, it would need the backing of a professional publishing company. The project is all done in my spare time, you never know though. :wink:

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Lee I hope that you can get it published, good luck with it.

Years ago Alex Klee got his Journal up and going with just a small start.


----------



## wiseweld (Nov 12, 2012)

I loved this magazine and would also subscribe to a published copy. I have some of the Vieja (I think) from issue 2. Where can I send the photos?


----------



## nutty (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just a quick post to let you know that the Central Scene is now on facebook. Not much happening at the moment, but news and previews of upcoming stuff will be posted over time.

Please share, like and post any suggestion or comments, your support is very much appreciated. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Centr ... 2699389073


----------



## nutty (Aug 1, 2007)

The Central Scene Issue 4 is available to view / download










http://centralscenemagazine.blogspot.co.uk/

http://issuu.com/nuttycichlids/docs/central_scene_4

Hope you enjoy? :thumb:

Lee.


----------



## dougjeffries68 (Dec 30, 2011)

Outstanding work as usual. Thanks for keeping the "Central Fanatics" informed.


----------



## nutty (Aug 1, 2007)

The Central Scene Issue 5 is now available. 










http://issuu.com/nuttycichlids/docs/central_scene_5


----------



## skwerl (Mar 2, 2011)

Lee,

Thank you again for sharing with us! Great job! I loved the article about Thorichthys. Very informative, as usual.
What's the deal with the book? Is it something in the offing, or in the distant future?

Nate


----------



## nutty (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi Nate,

Glad you liked the Thorichthys article. :thumb:

The book is something I have been writing for the last 3 years in my spare time. It is almost finished; it just needs a few refinements and extra bits. If no one is interested in publishing it, perhaps I'll just release it through issue?


----------

